# Paperwhite 6th Gen update error



## thechiefe7 (May 7, 2016)

My Kindle PW 6he gen locked up or ran out of power during the 5.7.4 update and now won't start at all. Mostly, it goes to the "tree" startup screen and the progress bar will stop at 25% and stay there. I've done both versions of the restart procedure so many times I'm beyond counting them. I've tried manually downloading the upgrade file and trying to shove it onto the PW but the unit is only available for a short period of time so I'm not sure the entire update file is getting transferred. I have been able to get the status bar up to 90% but then the PW says it is updating (so it must be seeing part of the update file). It runs the update and then puts up an error screen saying the update failed and shows update error 4. I've searched Amazon and this board and have not found any answers.

Does anyone have any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thechiefe7 said:


> My Kindle PW 6he gen locked up or ran out of power during the 5.7.4 update and now won't start at all. Mostly, it goes to the "tree" startup screen and the progress bar will stop at 25% and stay there. I've done both versions of the restart procedure so many times I'm beyond counting them. I've tried manually downloading the upgrade file and trying to shove it onto the PW but the unit is only available for a short period of time so I'm not sure the entire update file is getting transferred. I have been able to get the status bar up to 90% but then the PW says it is updating (so it must be seeing part of the update file). It runs the update and then puts up an error screen saying the update failed and shows update error 4. I've searched Amazon and this board and have not found any answers.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what to do?


Thechiefe7--

Welcome to KBoards!

Do you know if you were updating from the prior update or had you skipped any updates? Also, did you have any hacks installed?

When you say, during the manual update, that the device is only available for a short time, what do you mean? What happens? Make sure that you are using a cable that can do more than data transfer, that can also power the device.

EDIT: Also, are you sure you are using the right update file?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, here is the page for the 6th gen update page and a page with troubleshooting tips:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?nodeId=201307450

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201307510

In particular this:



> Update appears to start, but doesn't update the device
> Issue: After selecting Update Your Kindle, the software update doesn't appear to work.
> 
> Cause: The update file may have been renamed incorrectly or you have duplicate files.
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> EDIT: Also, are you sure you are using the right update file?


This is very important -- it might have the same numbers, but the files are different for PW, Voyage, and Oasis. AND, I think they might be slightly different depending on whenther you have the 2nd or 3rd Gen of the PW.

The best way to be sure you have the one for your device is go to your account and navigate to the Manage Your Content and Devices page.

You'll see a 'help' link all the way to the right . . .click it.

One of the option on that page is 'device support' . . . click it.

Scroll down a bit and you'll see actual pictures of your devices . . . click the one you want to update. This will take you, for sure, to the proper PW help page. Scrolling down you'll find the update link near the bottom.

When doing it manually, make sure you're not putting the file anywhere but in the basic root directory. I connect the device with the USB cord and drag and drop to the kindle/drive icon. That way it doesn't accidentally end up in any sub folder.

To do the troubleshooting Betsy posted, connect the kindle and open it as a drive. If you see ANY files showing, remove them -- there should only be a selection of folders visible. To be sure it was cleared out, you might disconnect it and do a restart.

Then go download the proper file -- having previously deleted any old ones so there's no confusion -- reconnect the kindle and drag and drop. Be sure you WAIT until the file is moved/copied completely. And be sure you eject/dismount the kindle properly.

To update, turn the device on and, from home go to the menu, then the settings, and you should see 'update your kindle' NOT grayed out. Touch it to start the process.

(I am doing a bit more detail than perhaps you need -- you probably know the steps -- but I've found that it's easy for me to forget something and have it not work and it's completely my fault.  My solution is to go back and do it as though it's the first time. Also someone else who hasn't done it before might read this and perhaps it will help them. )

If this doesn't work . . . you're probably going to have to contact Kindle CS to see what's what. The only other thing would be to do a factory reset and see if that clears off whatever is making it glitch -- but that's definitely a last resort as it'll remove all your books and any personalization.


----------



## thechiefe7 (May 7, 2016)

My PW only appears as a drive on my PC for maybe a minute during it's reset sequence. Once the startup screen freezes, the PW is not accessible. I had gone thru the links you provided and have also spent time with CS on chat. They recommended I buy a new Kindle. My Kindle account lists the device as a Gen 6.
My "manual" upgrade process has been to try copying the 5.7.4 bin file for the 6th gen devices directly onto the PW during that short period when it is accessible as a drive. This has gotten me up to 90% on the status bar but no further. I have no way to access the Kindle's upgrade process because it never gets to the point of actually running. I can't do a factory reset due to the fact the unit never finishes the start sequence.

As far as I know, the unit was up to date when it started the last update for 5.7.4. There were no hacks installed. I had not used the Kindle for a couple of weeks because I was trying to catch up on some paperbacks I hadn't read yet. Usually, the Kindle is fine during those times so I guess the automatic update must have hit while I wasn't using it. The Kindle has been charging just fine; but the charge runs out pretty fast if it is not plugged in. I think it may be stuck in a loop until it runs the battery out and stops. I haven't had any run time or battery issues prior to this update problem.

PS I have lots of electrical/electronics/computer experience (worked in the fields for 30+ years). 

Many thanks to Ann and Betsy for you responses.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thechiefe7 said:


> My PW only appears as a drive on my PC for maybe a minute during it's reset sequence. Once the startup screen freezes, the PW is not accessible.


So the Kindle is unusable? And when you plug it in to the computer it starts to reset? Sigh. Sounds like CS couldn't help either.

You may find someone here with a 6th gen PW (or other Kindle) for sale in our Buy, Sell, Trade and Barter forum.

Let us know what you end up doing!

Betsy


----------

